# find out default Perl version



## ccc (Sep 22, 2010)

hi

How to find out default Perl version for a freeBSD version, for example for freeBSD 7.3?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 22, 2010)

I would look here given your example.

If you want a more general chart, you may have to compile one yourself.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2010)

It's this one, for all versions: lang/perl5.10


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

What is 'the default'? Do you mean the version(s) shipped on the -RELEASE disks? Or the current ports tree version (with the ports tree being largely version-agnostic)?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 22, 2010)

I was assuming the perl version you get for a given Freebsd version if you fail to specify a perl version.


----------



## chrcol (Sep 24, 2010)

5.10 seems to be the default on 7.3 8.0 and 8.1.  I think even 7.2.

I suggest using 5.12 tho as perl is now maintained with more frequent updates with no more planned for 5.10.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2010)

Using 5.12 is fine, but you must use *ports only* in that case! Packages are all still depending on Perl 5.10, so once you install/upgrade a package, Perl 5.10 will be needed.


----------



## Crooksey (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have multiple versions installed, the default version will be defined in make.conf


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

Nonetheless, packages will happily insist on Perl 5.10 even when Perl 5.12 is in /etc/make.conf


----------

